# What is the difference between illness benifit and Invalidity pension?



## thedaras (14 Jan 2011)

Can anyone explain the difference between illness benefit and invalidity pension?
This is pre the changes ie; two year rule.

Is there any advantage/disadvantage to the person involved?

I have looked at the websites mentioned and the only difference I can see would be a household package,which my Sister in law would not be entitled to anyway.

She has been on IB for ten years,so what would a change to Invalidity pension mean for her ,is it a more definite payment? is it means tested?

 Does it mean she doesn't get assessed more often?Does she get paid less or more or no change?
Apart from the household package is there really any difference from the two?
There are a lot of questions there but I hope I can get the answers to some of them,as she is really not capable of doing this for herself at the moment.
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jan 2011)

There's also the Free Travel pass. The big thing is not having to submit weekly/monthly medical certs adn the hassle of that. Otherwise, not much difference; IP will be reviewed the same as IB, level of review depending on illness. Neither are means-tested.


----------



## gipimann (14 Jan 2011)

The rate of payment of Invalidity Pension (193.50 pw for a single person) is higher than Illness Benefit (188 pw).


----------



## Granger (17 Jan 2011)

*Invalidity Pension* 
  This is a payment for people who are permanently incapable of work because of an illness or incapacity. This is based on PRSI contributions and is not means tested.
  Invalidity Pension is made up of a standard personal rate, for people aged 65 max rate is €230.30 and for under 65 max rate is €193.50. You can get Invalidity Pension as long as you remain incapable of work and the payment continues until your 66th birthday.

  The extra benefits you may be entitled to while in receipt of this payment are the Household Benefits package, free bus pass and fuel allowance, also a person may get carers allowance if you need full time care.

*Illness Benefit *
  This is a weekly benefit paid to people with a disability who are or have been in insured employment and who cannot work due to a illness, Its based on PRSI contributions and is not means tested. You also have to send in medical certs either weekly or monthly to continue on this payment. You may not be entitled to fuel allowance while on this payment as usually anyone on a benefit payment is not entitled to receive fuel allowance but may be entitled to receive the smokeless fuel allowance.


  People in receipt of Illness Benefit or Invalidity Pension are also allowed to participate in approved rehabilitative work and retain their Social Welfare payment. This only applies to part-time employment, but can affect secondary benefits by additional income.


----------

